# Serious Fishing for Serious Fishermen



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Serious Fishing for Serious Fishermen
Florida's rich fishing history can trace it's beginning back many wonderful years. Fishing, as we know it today, began in 1929 when the man himself, Captain Wilson Hubbard, purchased 5 rowboats, 40 cane poles, and a bait business for $150.00. 
In 1976 Captain Hubbard moved his business from Pass-a-Grille to Madeira Beach, Florida, where it remains today.
I personally have fished many times with Captain Wilson on the Florida Fisherman l. There was Never a Dull Moment with "HUB." 

Who could ever forget the 'Larger than life - Full of personality' Salty Sol Fleischman. Salty Sol will always be remembered as the, 'Dean of Florida Sportscasters.'

I have had the honor of fishing with the 'Voice of the Gulf Coast Fishing Scene' Captain Mel Berman. Captain Mel ruled the air waves for 25 years. Captain Mel was not only the 'Voice of the Gulf Coast,' but a serious fisherman as well. He loved to trout fish along the Dunedin grass flats. He was very good at it:

Today Captain Mark Hubbard, Wilson's son, and his son, Mr. Dylan Hubbard, carry on the legacy of Captain Wilson Hubbard. With them, 'Serious Fishing for Serious Fisherman' is also a way of life:


Friday, July 29, fellow Florida native, Captain Garett Hubbard, is in charge of the Florida Fisherman ll. This young well educated, graduate of the University of South Florida, Captain is every bit as 'Serious' about fishing as anyone could possibly be. He is one of the best of the best:

Talk about 'Serious Fishing for Serious Fishermen,' joining the crew of the Florida Fisherman ll, as Fishing Advisor, is Mr. John Martin. This six generation Florida native, graduate of the University of Florida, has been fishing Central Florida waters for decades. When John speaks, people listen:

John leads by EXAMPLE !!!


And now the rest of the story. 
Come along as we continue the legacy. 
Let's go fishing:



First Mate, Will, and John, are more than willing to share their vast knowledge:

On the way out there is always something to see and do.
Like to troll for kings? Be sure to watch Mr. Eddie Sumrall battle a large king 1:40 minutes into the video at the end of this report. 

An up close and personal dolphin show is hard to beat:


Sundown is always something special:

After a Tammy melted cheese meat ball sandwich, on Tampa Bay's own Cuban bread, it's time to hit our air conditioned bunks. After all, we will be fishing for almost twenty hours. We need all the rest we can get.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Before we know it, Captain Garett calls for 'Battle Stations !' 
'Jersey Girl' makes it, 'Worth waking up for.'

Friday night...Let the fights begin:







Looking Good! Talk about impressive mangrove snapper:

How about monster porgies?


Saturday Morning...Time for Chef Tammy & big fish:




Look at the fish around and above that ship wreck.
Wonder if they are hungry?

Wonder no more:


Mr. Omar Castillo, owner of Big 'O' custom rods & reels, is putting on a real show for us. Looks like those well crafted rods & reels get the job done.
First a two day federal possession limit of 20 mangrove snapper, and now:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Talk about beating the Florida sun...Mr. Cliff Vandenbosch:

Gag fishing remains 'HOT !' As the weather cools it will get even better:



Sundown! Let's go home:


But first... A nice hot shower, and a cooked to order 'Jersey Girl' steak dinner:

Welcome home! That was one quick, comfortable, night:

Ever wonder how a 72' long head boat is gently guided into such a small area? Captain Garett Hubbard make it look easy:


Omar, (L), Sarah, and her dad, John, overlook a 'Mountain of fish!'


Wow! That porgy even looks bigger than it did on the boat:

One final thing before we head home and prepare to do it all over again. Captain Garett is proud to hand out Jack Pot Money. 
And the 'Legacy' continues:


Be sure to check out the short action packed video of our trip:
(click on the Youtube link)


https://youtu.be/aFh24V_Memg


Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

Great post, Thanks


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir. You guys are the greatest.


----------



## lostsmenfive (May 31, 2009)

Great memories. I knew Salty Sol casually. Great gentleman. He was a legend - so friendly to everyone. 

Thanks 

Jeff


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the pics and write up Bob. Awesome job and great fish!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you so much guys. I put a great deal of time & effort into this one. Your positive comments make every single minute time well spent. Thanks again! Bob H.


----------



## NipTide (Nov 13, 2008)

You have created quite a following in the Lower Alabama area with your reports! Sorry we haven't replied as many of my friends have enjoyed these reports for YEARS!! Well done again Mr. Harbison.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you so much. Sharing our Southern adventures have become a way of life to me. I began sharing in the early sixties and have been doing so ever since. Sir, I am now 74 and, thanks to people like you, I will continue sharing as long as I possibly can.
Thanks to one & all! Bob H.


----------

